# PT or TT?



## Mardiacarr (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello all! This Friday, I am scheduled for a PT due to a malignant nodule on the right lobe of my thyroid. My left lobe seems to be perfectly fine. I also have Hashimoto's. I was hoping to get some opinions or advice on whether or not I should go for the PT or the TT. Feel free to share your personal stories, what you would do, would have done, etc. I have a chance to speak with my surgeon in a few days about changing the procedure. 
I appreciate your time. Thank you.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What did the sonogram of the other side say? Any other nodules?

If it were me - I would have the whole thyroid removed. There are alot of people who do 1/2 then end up having a 2nd surgery to remove the rest.

Even with 1/2 there is a good chance you will need to take thyroid replacement anyway and have the added concern of another cancer in the remaining thyroid tissue.


----------



## Mardiacarr (Mar 1, 2014)

Nope. No other nodules. Only on the right side.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I had a nodule on the right hand side, had it removed and it turned out to be cancer, although the FNAs I had (3 of them) did not show this beforehand.

The oncologist did give me the option to leave the other side in and monitor it, but I decided to have it removed, just to be sure. It turned out to be completely clear, but now at least I know that I've definitely not got anything lurking and so I don't regret that decision at all.

One other thing. The worst I have felt throughout this process was when I had only half a thyroid. I'm much better without!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I had half of a thyroid for 20 years, and then needed to have the other half removed. I would go for the total.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

TT.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Total.


----------

